# Photos of My Revell 1/32 Bell X-1



## Phillip1 (Jul 24, 2009)

Fellow Modelers,

Attached are photos of my Revell 1/32 scale Bell X-1 finished this past weekend. The kit came out in 1998, but still holds up really well. Listed below are a few modifications I made:

>Wiring added to the cockpit instrument panel/control column/equipment bay

>Kit seat belts sanded off and masking tape straps/photo-etched buckles added

>Nose boom modified

>Brake lines added to main gear

>Fishing weight added to nose 

>Cutting Edge decals were used and were outstanding. In fact they were the reason I decided to build the kit.

>Floquil Reefer Orange was used for the exterior color

I hope you enjoy the photos.

Phillip1


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Very well executed, nice finish. I like the extra level of detail, you've successfully brought the subject to life.


----------



## MightyMax (Jan 21, 2000)

Excellent work.
BTW...they just re-issued this kit.

Max Bryant


----------



## s.moe (Jul 18, 2011)

Phillip.....Very nice work.......Great detail and clean crisp paint......And the weight in the nose for balance,,,Great idea.......thank's for showing it.......:thumbsup:

MOE.


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Wow, that's beautiful. Very nice to see!


----------



## btbrush (Sep 20, 2010)

Phillip, very nice work. I have one for sale that I started many years ago, but after seeing yours I may have to keep it. Kudos.
Bruce


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

:thumbsup:!


----------



## Phillip1 (Jul 24, 2009)

Thanks for the compliments. 

Phillip1


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

Killer build, Philip! :thumbsup:


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

wow,...awesome ! ..........hard to believe its a revell kit


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Put it in front of a backdrop, man! That thing is beautiful! I bet it would fool most folks if you photoshopped it into a old BW military runway.


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

That is beautiful!! It is hard to believe that's a Revell kit... you really did a terrific job... excellent details!! - Denis


----------



## Jean Aker (Oct 20, 2006)

*Nice job, but not the correct finish*

I have spent many hours just looking at the original X-1 at the NASM Mall museum. The finish is mirror-like glossy. 
The photos taken when it was flying also show a high gloss finish.


----------



## WEAPON X (Mar 5, 2006)

Outstanding Build-up! :thumbsup:


----------



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

Great job! :thumbsup:


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

I like both the finish and the decaling. All those stencils. Also even in closeup the undercarriage looks real.


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

Turned out really nice. Great work!


----------

